# ¿Cómo puedo hacer un multiplicador de frecuencia?



## juliandsp (Sep 7, 2010)

Tengo un proyecto en donde tengo que hacer un multiplicador de frecuencia (en este caso el doble de la señal de entrada) pero he buscado varios diseños y no he encontrada nada lo suficientemente facil para entenderlo y suficientemente complejo para que me sirva. Alguien puede ayudarme aunque sea a entender un poco mas como funciona un multiplicador de frecuencia (o divisor de periodo) o a diseñar el circuito? Creo entender algunas cosas de todo esto, pero no soy experto! Gracias de antemano!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola juliandsp, básicamente el método es conseguir dos señales desfasadas 180 grados y sumarle los picos positivos. Si en la frecuencia normal teés un pico positivo por ciclo, al sumar la desfasada teés dos, por consiguiente el doble de frecuencia. Te mando un par de dibujos, el de todos transistores es para audio, como para un octavador de guitarra y el otro se usa en receptores SDR o de conversión directa para radioaficionados, trabajando en 7 o 14 MHz de acuerdo al filtro de salida, a partir de un resonador cerámico de 3,5 MHz. 
Saludos C


----------



## DSP (Sep 7, 2010)

Hola compañeros, pues en la practica nunca lo he hecho, pero en teoria tengo entendido que un PLL puede hacer eso y hay muchos integrados faciles de usar. No recuerdo ahora un ejemplo, pero voy a revisar un libro donde lo vi y después lo informo.

Saludos


----------



## juliandsp (Sep 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias!! Voy a revisar detenidamente la información que Crimson me ha dejado para ver como puedo usarla sin embargo te agradecería DSP si me puedes ampliar un poco mas la idea, Gracias a los dos!!!


----------



## betodj (Sep 8, 2010)

juliandsp dijo:


> Tengo un proyecto en donde tengo que hacer un multiplicador de frecuencia (en este caso el doble de la señal de entrada) pero he buscado varios diseños y no he encontrada nada lo suficientemente facil para entenderlo y suficientemente complejo para que me sirva. Alguien puede ayudarme aunque sea a entender un poco mas como funciona un multiplicador de frecuencia (o divisor de periodo) o a diseñar el circuito? Creo entender algunas cosas de todo esto, pero no soy experto! Gracias de antemano!!



Bienvenido al foro juliandsp, te falta indicar que tipo se señal pretendes multiplicar y si debe cumplir alguna condicion etc. ¿ tienes un ejemplo?


----------



## juliandsp (Sep 8, 2010)

betodj dijo:


> Bienvenido al foro juliandsp, te falta indicar que tipo se señal pretendes multiplicar y si debe cumplir alguna condicion etc. ¿ tienes un ejemplo?



Pues es una señal cuadrada, de hecho ese multiplicador de frecuenia es para hacer un Aleatorizador de señal, pero nos estamos basando en un multiplicador de frecuencia para hacer variar la señal, no se si me haga entender, y pues los parametros no los tenemos definidos, podemos trabajar con cualquier variacion en la señal siempre y cuando sea cuadrada, no se si me haga entender, igualmetne Gracias!!


----------



## Dano (Sep 8, 2010)

juliandsp dijo:


> Pues es una señal cuadrada, de hecho ese multiplicador de frecuenia es para hacer un Aleatorizador de señal, pero nos estamos basando en un multiplicador de frecuencia para hacer variar la señal, no se si me haga entender, y pues los parametros no los tenemos definidos, podemos trabajar con cualquier variacion en la señal siempre y cuando sea cuadrada, no se si me haga entender, igualmetne Gracias!!



Algo no menos importante que frecuencia quieres doblar?


----------



## DSP (Sep 9, 2010)

El funcionamiento de un PLL que mencione, se basa en un oscilador controlado por voltaje y hay un lazo de retroalimentacion para sintetizar otras frecuencias. Creo que es mejor que cheques el datasheet del NE565 que es un pll sencillo. Eso lo tome de un libro que supongo es muy conocido por todos aqui: "Teoria de Circuitos" de Robert Boylestad. Ahi se te explica el funcionamiento y trae ejemplos.

Saludos a todos


----------



## pepilve (Sep 9, 2010)

A la salida del VCO del PLL le conectas un FF, para dividir por 2 la  frecuencia de la señal de salida. Entonces, cuando el PLL se engancha la  salida del VCO es del doble de frecuencia. 
Saludos.


----------



## juliandsp (Sep 9, 2010)

Dano, la frecuencia que quiero doblar no esta definida, pues la idea del aleatorizador es precisamente que doble la frecuencia independiemtemente de la entrada =D



DSP dijo:


> El funcionamiento de un PLL que mencione, se basa en un oscilador controlado por voltaje y hay un lazo de retroalimentacion para sintetizar otras frecuencias. Creo que es mejor que cheques el datasheet del NE565 que es un pll sencillo. Eso lo tome de un libro que supongo es muy conocido por todos aqui: "Teoria de Circuitos" de Robert Boylestad. Ahi se te explica el funcionamiento y trae ejemplos.
> 
> Saludos a todos



Voy a hecharle un ojo al libro a ver los ejemplos y la información que esta alli, muchas gracias!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 9, 2010)

Hay otro método empleado para multiplicar frecuencia, claro que esto era usado para circuitos de RF y el principio es relativamente simple: los amplificadores clase "C" al amplificar una señal senoidal de entrada producen en su salida "pulsos" amplificados de corriente y voltaje a una frecuencia igual a la señal de entrada, ahora, este tipo de amplificación produce señales armónicas en su salida que teóricamente corresponden a múltiplos de la frecuencia fundamental. 
Por otro lado, se sabe que los circuitos formados por un condensador y una bobina (LC) resonaran a una frecuencia que depende de los valores de sus componentes, al aplicar energía se producirá  un intercambio de energía entre sus componentes lo que origina una señal senoidal.
Ahora, si agregamos un circuito LC a la salida a un amplificador clase C que “maneje” pulsos de igual frecuencia que el circuito resonante, obtendremos a su salida una señal senoidal similar a la señal de entrada pero de mayor amplitud y desfasada 180 grados. 
Este razonamiento se usa para amplificar señales de RF, ahora si a la salida del amplificador conectamos un circuito LC que resuene a un múltiplo de la frecuencia de entrada, habremos convertido el amplificador clase C en multiplicador clase C. 
En este caso no obtendremos el mismo nivel de amplificación pero habremos conseguido multiplicar la frecuencia.
En el esquema adjunto, la señal F IN ingresa al circuito de base a través del condensador de paso CP, el circuito resonante formado por C4, C5 y L2 se sintoniza a la frecuencia de la señal de entrada. En la salida el circuito resonante formado por C1, C2 y L1 se sintoniza o bien a la frecuencia de entrada o bien a un múltiplo de este valor, teniendo en cuenta que en la práctica los rangos de multiplicación no deben superar las 3 veces la frecuencia de la señal de entrada. La señal de salida F OUT se extraerá del circuito a través de CP.

Aunque el esquema propuesto se usa solo para explicar, es posible experimentar con el y con algunas variantes puede funcionar, el transistor se escogerá según la frecuencia a la que vaya a trabajar y la potencia de salida se establecerá experimentalmente según los ajustes que se hagan sobre el circuito.


----------



## betodj (Sep 10, 2010)

Pues como es una señal cuadrada, se me ocurre algo muy simple, veamos el circuito contador por F-F (lo podemos usar como contador y  divisor de frecuencias por F-F):
Como sabemos que la division y la multiplicacion son reciprocas (con una su puede obtener la otra (idealmente para enteros) ).

1) De la figura vemos que la salida Xo tiene el doble de periodo de la señal de reloj y en terminos de frecuencia la entrada clk es el doble que la frecuencia en Xo.

2)De manera similar la frecuencia en X1 es el doble de la frecuencia en Xo  (y la frecuencia de clk será 4 veces la frecuencia en X1) y asi sucesivamente.
Espero te sirva de algo este dato 

Buscando en el foro un colega estuvo desarrollando un multiplicador  de frecuencia de 60 Hz (apartir de la frecuencia de la red ) Aqui esta el enlace:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/circuito-multiplicador-frecuencia-red-electrica-22413/

Espero te sirva de algo estas aportaciones


----------



## DSP (Sep 10, 2010)

betodj: lo que expones es un divisor de frecuencia no un multiplicador. Cada salida de los FF tiene la mitad de frecuencia que su entrada de reloj. En dado caso estas multiplicando el periodo, no la frecuencia.

Sin embargo, si a ese circuito le agregas un pll si se puede convertir en un multiplicador (o sintetizador) de frecuencia.

Saludos


----------



## ls2k (Nov 17, 2010)

bueno amgos, junto con saludar quisiera contarles mi problema:

lo que pasa es que el otro día llego a mi casa un amigo que quería instalar un tacómetro analógico en su auto, un fiat punto, pero el taco no tenía la opción para dos cilindros (aunque el auto tiene cuatro) lo que necesito es doblar la frecuencia de una bobina, ya que el auto trae dos; una por cada dos cilindros; y no puedo "puentear" las dos señales, tampoco puedo ponerle diodos porque el auto comienza a trabajar disparejo.

si alguien conoce algun circuito donde por ejemplo meta 10hz y salgan 20hz se lo agradezco muchisimo de antemano.


----------



## crimson (Nov 17, 2010)

Hola ls2k, este tema se trató en este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/puedo-hacer-multiplicador-frecuencia-42970/
pero igual te mando un circuito que uso para doblar frecuencias con CMOS CD4011 trabajando como inversores de fase. Es como en una fuente de alimentación con transformador con punto medio y dos diodos, si la entrada es de 50Hz el ripple a la salida es de 100Hz. Este circuito habría que revisar el tema de la entrada, porque no sé qué señal vas a poner, pero con un poco de experimentación funciona OK. Saludos C


----------



## ls2k (Nov 18, 2010)

gracias crimson.. la señal varía de 0 a 8000 rpm, pero es la mitad, es decir 4000 rpm por cada dos cilindros...por lo que la frecuencia no debería sobrepasar los 80hz...

lo que pasa es que al simular tu circuito en livewire y circuit wizard no funciona bien.. que será? por lo que dices ya lo has utilizado antes no? me gustaría saber si funciona antes de armarlo, porque aka donde vivo los integrados son caritos..

gracias


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2010)

Hola ls2k, si te fijás más arriba,en el post del 8 sept 2010 vas a ver dos circuitos míos. Uno es el analógico con dos diodos (recomendado, simulalo que anda de10) y otro es el que uso con compuertas. Tal vez en el rango de frecuencias que usás te convenga el analógico. Está bobinado sobre un transformador de una dicroica, pero un toroide de fuente de PC funciona igual, otra opción es usar un transformador 220 a 12+12, que a ese rango de frecuencias funciona bien, el tema de las compuertas (el 4011 anda alrededor de u$s 0,30, no es caro) es que hace falta un cierto trabajo para ponerlas a funcionar, el analógico anda de una. Saludos C


----------



## ls2k (Nov 18, 2010)

gracias hermano.. voy a simular el que me dices y lo pruebo con una onda cuadrada a ver que tal anda, pero lo del toroide de fuente, trabajará a una frecuencia tan baja, porque si no me equivoco los nucleos de ferrita requieren alta frecuencia.. saludos desde chile

lo otro, el capacitor y resistencia cerca de la bobina, se me parecen a un filtro RC, puedo ponerle un diodo antiparalelo a la bobina para proteger el transistor??

el transitor a la salida, esta conectado a un divisor de tension formado por la r de 10k y la de 3.3k, según cálculo de divisor, eso me da cerca de los 2.8v en la base de dicho transistor ¿no se saturará solo?..

bueno mejor lo pruebo.. jejejje esto de las dudas


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2010)

Hoa ls2k, te comentoque este artilugio lo he usado para duplicar frecuencias de audio con bastate éxito (un octavador para guitarra) ahora para las bajas frecuencias que usás vos yo elegiría el transformador de fuente, que trabaja en 50Hz sin problemas. Si es la resistencia de 4K7 en paralelo con la bobina, es solamente para que no oscile, y tal vez sí sería conveniente poner un diodo en antiparalelo. El preamplificador hay que medirlo completo, vas a ver que funciona (te dejo la simulación) Saludos C


----------



## ls2k (Nov 18, 2010)

la r es para que no oscile la bobina??? y si no oscila como pasa la señal al otro lado del trafo.???.. la simulación es solo de la primera etapa cierto??


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2010)

No ls2k, no es "para que no oscile la bobina", el asunto es que cuando usás un amplificador acoplado a una bobina de alto "Q" (factor de mérito de la bobina) puede llegar a autooscilar *todo el amplificador*, la bobina es sólo una parte de él. Cuando ponés una resistencia en paralelo con el bobinado baja el Q (se le llama "deQizar") y evitás el problema de una oscilación indeseable. Saludos C


----------

